# Lounge > Sports >  >  Nfl Pick 'em 2012

## Cam

Congrats F1X3R!!

Standings

1. F1X3R: 172-84 *****
2. Eastwinds: 170-86 **
3. Alibaba: 169-87 ******
4. Whodey85: 169-87 *****
5. Cam1: 168-88 ***
6. Addictedtochaos: 167-89 ***
7. Anonymid: 163-93 ******
8. Fonz: 163-93 *
9. Bobthebest: 159-97 **
10. Xtraneous: 155-85 ***
11. Chantellabella: 151-105 *
12. The Patriot: 131-83 **
12. Ufc: 131-83 **
14. Buerhle: 82-50 *
15. MrQuiet76: 71-47 **
16. CWE: 68-50

Look forward to doing it again next season! Also, I've created a playoff version on the other site, will definitely bring it over here as well!

----------


## Cam

Week 11 Schedule Template:

Thursday Night:

Dolphins @ Bills ------->

Sunday:

Browns @ Cowboys ------->
Buccaneers @ Panthers ------->
Bengals @ Chiefs ------->
Packers @ Lions ------->
Jaguars @ Texans ------->
Jets @ Rams ------->
Eagles @ Redskins ------->
Cardinals @ Falcons ------->
Saints @ Raiders ------->
Chargers @ Broncos ------->
Colts @ Patriots ------->

Sunday Night (include score):

Ravens @ Steelers ------->

Monday Night:

Bears @ Niners ------->

----------


## Cam

Week 10 Results:

1. F1X3R: 11-3 *
1. Alibaba: 11-3 *
3. Cam1: 10-4
3. Xtraneous: 10-4
3. Anonymid: 10-4
3. Chantellabella: 10-4
3. Fonz: 10-4
3. Addictedtochaos: 10-4
3. Eastwinds: 10-4
10. Bobthebest: 9-5
10. Ironpain: 9-5
12. Ufc: 8-6
12. Whodey85: 8-6


Standings

1. Cam1: 96-50 **
2. Whodey85: 95-51 ***
3. Xtraneous: 95-51 **
4. Eastwinds: 95-51 *
5. F1X3R: 94-52 ***
6. Anonymid: 92-54 ****
7. Alibaba: 91-55 ***
8. Fonz: 91-55
9. Bobthebestr: 90-56
10. Addictedtochaos: 89-57
11. Chantellabella: 83-63 *
12. Buerhle: 82-50 *
13. Ironpain: 81-65
14. MrQuiet76: 71-47 **
15. Ufc: 70-49
16. CWE: 68-50

----------


## Cam

Thursday Night:

Dolphins @ Bills -------> Bills

Sunday:

Browns @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Buccaneers @ Panthers -------> Buccaneers
Bengals @ Chiefs -------> Bengals
Packers @ Lions -------> Packers
Jaguars @ Texans -------> Texans
Jets @ Rams -------> Rams
Eagles @ Redskins -------> Redskins
Cardinals @ Falcons -------> Falcons
Saints @ Raiders -------> Saints
Chargers @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Colts @ Patriots -------> Patriots

Sunday Night (include score):

Ravens @ Steelers -------> Steelers 27-20

Monday Night:

Bears @ Niners -------> Niners

----------


## Chantellabella

Yeah! That's great! Thank you. I'll go find out tonight what my two informants wanted as picks and I'll get those picks in tonight or tomorrow. Thank you!!

And I'm finally moving up in the ranks! That bell curve was killing me!

----------


## Prodigy

Thursday Night:

Dolphins @ Bills -------> Bills

Sunday:

Browns @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Buccaneers @ Panthers -------> Buccaneers
Bengals @ Chiefs -------> Bengals
Packers @ Lions -------> Packers
Jaguars @ Texans -------> Texans
Jets @ Rams -------> Rams
Eagles @ Redskins -------> Redskins
Cardinals @ Falcons -------> Falcons
Saints @ Raiders -------> Saints
Chargers @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Colts @ Patriots -------> Patriots

Sunday Night (include score):

Ravens @ Steelers -------> Steelers 20 - 16

Monday Night:

Bears @ Niners -------> Bears

--------

This is Xtraneous. (:

----------


## Chantellabella

Thursday Night:

Dolphins @ Bills -------> Dolphins

Sunday:

Browns @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Buccaneers @ Panthers -------> Buccaneers
Bengals @ Chiefs -------> Bengals
Packers @ Lions -------> Packers
Jaguars @ Texans -------> Texans
Jets @ Rams -------> Jets
Eagles @ Redskins -------> Redskins
Cardinals @ Falcons -------> Falcons
Saints @ Raiders -------> Saints
Chargers @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Colts @ Patriots -------> Patriots

Sunday Night (include score):

Ravens @ Steelers -------> Steelers 24 - 21

Monday Night:

Bears @ Niners -------> Bears

----------


## Chantellabella

My 80 year old informants didn't do so bad this week. But I should have gone with the Bills. I'd been leaning toward one of the informants over the other when they have different opinions because of the "hair" theory. But I think I'm going to choose the hairstyle over the personality from now on. So what if a quarterback is a primadonna. Guys, have pity on me. It's rough working with these two informants. I should at least get points for patience.  ::):   However, they crack me up with their scoring system.

----------


## Cam

Doing the standings after class, but be sure to get the picks in by Wed Night or early Thursday cause there's 3 games on Thanksgiving.

----------


## Cam

Week 12 Schedule:

Thursday:

Texans @ Lions -------->
Redskins @ Cowboys --------> 
Patriots @ Jets --------> 

Sunday:

Bills @ Colts --------> 
Steelers @ Browns --------> 
Vikings @ Bears --------> 
Raiders @ Bengals --------> 
Broncos @ Chiefs --------> 
Titans @ Jaguars --------> 
Seahawks @ Dolphins --------> 
Falcons @ Buccaneers --------> 
Ravens @ Chargers --------> 
Niners @ Saints --------> 
Rams @ Cardinals --------> 

Sunday Night:

Packers @ Giants -------->

----------


## Cam

Week 12 Schedule:

Thursday:

Texans @ Lions --------> Texans
Redskins @ Cowboys --------> Cowboys 
Patriots @ Jets --------> Patriots

Sunday:

Bills @ Colts --------> Colts
Steelers @ Browns --------> Browns
Vikings @ Bears --------> Bears
Raiders @ Bengals --------> Bengals
Broncos @ Chiefs --------> Broncos
Titans @ Jaguars --------> Titans
Seahawks @ Dolphins --------> Seahawks
Falcons @ Buccaneers --------> Falcons
Ravens @ Chargers --------> Chargers
Niners @ Saints --------> Niners
Rams @ Cardinals --------> Rams

Sunday Night:

Packers @ Giants --------> Packers 31-28

----------


## Prodigy

Thursday:

Texans @ Lions --------> Texans
Redskins @ Cowboys --------> Redskins
Patriots @ Jets --------> Patriots

Sunday:

Bills @ Colts --------> Colts
Steelers @ Browns --------> Steelers
Vikings @ Bears --------> Bears
Raiders @ Bengals --------> Bengals
Broncos @ Chiefs --------> Broncos
Titans @ Jaguars --------> Jaguars
Seahawks @ Dolphins --------> Seahawks
Falcons @ Buccaneers --------> Buccs
Ravens @ Chargers --------> Ravens
Niners @ Saints --------> Niners
Rams @ Cardinals --------> Rams

Sunday Night:

Packers @ Giants --------> Packers 27 - 20

----------


## Chantellabella

> Doing the standings after class, but be sure to get the picks in by Wed Night or early Thursday cause there's 3 games on Thanksgiving.



Will do. The ladies are meeting tomorrow, so I'll post them probably tomorrow afternoon. Thanks again for doing this.  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

Week 12 Schedule:

Thursday:

*Texans* @ Lions --------> Texans
Redskins @ *Cowboys* --------> Cowboys
*Patriots* @ Jets --------> Patriots

Sunday:

Bills @ *Colts* --------> Colts
*Steelers* @ Browns --------> Steelers
Vikings @ *Bears* --------> Bears
Raiders @ *Bengals* --------> Bengals
*Broncos* @ Chiefs --------> Broncos
*Titans* @ Jaguars --------> Titans
*Seahawks* @ Dolphins --------> Seahawks
*Falcons* @ Buccaneers --------> Falcons
*Ravens* @ Chargers --------> Ravens
Niners @ *Saints* --------> Saints
Rams @ *Cardinals* --------> Cardinals
Sunday Night:

*Packers* @ Giants --------> Packers  28 -17

Monday Night:

*Panthers* @ Eagles --------> Panthers

----------


## kc1895

redskins are going to win

----------


## Cam

> redskins are going to win



Not so fast xD

JK, Tony Romo will get it to a game winning play situation then find a way to choke and lose dramatically lol.

----------


## Prodigy

Greenbaylol

----------


## Chantellabella

Cam.......................

I'm posting week 13's template that you posted on the other forum so I could put my picks under it. Will you please post my picks on the other forum?

Man, I did lousy last week!!

Week 13

Thursday Night:

Saints @ Falcons ------->

Sunday:

Jaguars @ Bills ------->
Panthers @ Chiefs ------->
Seahawks @ Bears ------->
Colts @ Lions ------->
Vikings @ Packers ------->
Texans @ Titans ------->
Patriots @ Dolphins ------->
Cardinals @ Jets ------->
49ers @ Rams ------->
Buccaneers @ Broncos ------->
Steelers @ Ravens ------->
Browns @ Raiders ------->
Bengals @ Chargers ------->

Sunday Night: 

Eagles @ Cowboys ------->

Monday Night:

Giants @ Redskins ------->
__________________

Thanks again for doing this! 

Thursday Night:

Saints @ Falcons -------> Saints

Sunday:

Jaguars @ Bills -------> Bills
Panthers @ Chiefs ------->Panthers
Seahawks @ Bears -------> Bears
Colts @ Lions -------> Colts
Vikings @ Packers -------> Packers
Texans @ Titans -------> Texans
Patriots @ Dolphins -------> Patriots
Cardinals @ Jets ------->Jets
49ers @ Rams -------> 49ers
Buccaneers @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Steelers @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Browns @ Raiders -------> Browns
Bengals @ Chargers -------> Bengals

Sunday Night: 

Eagles @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys  24-21

Monday Night:

Giants @ Redskins -------> Giants

----------


## Cam

Thursday Night:

Saints @ Falcons ------->

Sunday:

Jaguars @ Bills ------->
Panthers @ Chiefs ------->
Seahawks @ Bears ------->
Colts @ Lions ------->
Vikings @ Packers ------->
Texans @ Titans ------->
Patriots @ Dolphins ------->
Cardinals @ Jets ------->
49ers @ Rams ------->
Buccaneers @ Broncos ------->
Steelers @ Ravens ------->
Browns @ Raiders ------->
Bengals @ Chargers ------->

Sunday Night: 

Eagles @ Cowboys ------->

Monday Night:

Giants @ Redskins ------->

Week 12 Results: 

1. Ufc: 11-5
1. Xtraneous: 11-5
1. F1X3R: 11-5
1. Fonz: 11-5
1. Eastwinds: 11-5
1. Alibaba: 11-5
7. Cam1: 10-6
7. Whodey85: 10-6
7. Bobthebest: 10-6
7. Addictedtochaos: 10-6
11. Anonymid: 9-7
11. Chantellabella: 9-7
13. The Patriot: 8-8

Standings

1. Whodey85: 119-57 ****
2. Cam1: 119-57 **
3. F1X3R: 118-58 ****
4. Xtraneous: 118-58 ***
5. Eastwinds: 118-58 **
6. Alibaba: 114-64 ****
7. Fonz: 114-64 *
8. Anonymid: 113-63 ****
9. Bobthebest: 111-67
9. Addictedtochaos: 111-67
11. Chantellabella: 103-75 *
12. The Patriot: 99-77
13. Ufc: 94-55 *
14. Buerhle: 82-50 *
15. MrQuiet76: 71-47 **
16. CWE: 68-50

----------


## Prodigy

Thursday Night:

Saints @ Falcons -------> Saints

Sunday:

Jaguars @ Bills -------> Bills
Panthers @ Chiefs -------> Panthers
Seahawks @ Bears -------> Bears
Colts @ Lions -------> Lions
Vikings @ Packers -------> Packers
Texans @ Titans -------> Texans
Patriots @ Dolphins -------> Patriots
Cardinals @ Jets -------> Jets
49ers @ Rams -------> 49ers
Buccaneers @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Steelers @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Browns @ Raiders -------> Browns
Bengals @ Chargers -------> Bengals

Sunday Night: 

Eagles @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys

Monday Night:

Giants @ Redskins -------> Giants

----------


## Cam

Week 13 Results:

1. Alibaba: 12-4
2. F1X3R: 11-5
3. Cam1: 10-6
3. Chantellabella: 10-6
5. Whodey85: 9-7
5. Fonz: 9-7
5. Eastwinds: 9-7
5. Addictedtochaos: 9-7
5. Bobthebest: 9-7
5. Xtraneous: 9-7
11. The Patriot: 8-8
12. Anonymid: 7-9
12. Ufc: 7-9

New to first place this week: F1X3R 
Alibaba is climbing fast.

Standings

1. F1X3R: 129-63 ****
2. Cam1: 129-63 **
3. Whodey85: 128-64 ****
4. Xtraneous: 127-65 ***
5. Eastwinds: 127-65 **
6. Alibaba: 126-66 *****
7. Fonz: 123-71 *
8. Anonymid: 120-72 ****
9. Bobthebest: 120-72
9. Addictedtochaos: 120-72
11. Chantellabella: 113-79 *
12. The Patriot: 107-85
13. Ufc: 101-64 *
14. Buerhle: 82-50 *
15. MrQuiet76: 71-47 **
16. CWE: 68-50

Pretty tough week for most.
__________________

----------


## Cam

Thursday Night:

Broncos @ Raiders -------> 

Sunday:

Rams @ Bills ------->
Ravens @ Redskins ------->
Chiefs @ Browns ------->
Falcons @ Panthers ------->
Bears @ Vikings ------->
Cowboys @ Bengals ------->
Titans @ Colts ------->
Jets @ Jaguars ------->
Chargers @ Steelers ------->
Eagles @ Buccaneers ------->
Dolphins @ 49ers ------->
Saints @ Giants ------->

Sunday Night:

Lions @ Packers ------->

Monday Night:

Texans @ Patriots ------->

----------


## Chantellabella

Hey Cam,

It looked like the Seahawks were playing also, so I added that one. Thanks for doing this. Would you post my picks also on the other forum? Thanks! 

Thursday Night:

*Broncos* @ Raiders -------> Broncos

Sunday:

*Rams* @ Bills -------> Rams
*Ravens* @ Redskins -------> Ravens
*Chiefs* @ Browns -------> Chiefs
*Falcons* @ Panthers -------> Falcons
*Bears* @ Vikings -------> Bears
Cowboys @ *Bengals* -------> Bengals
Titans @ *Colts* -------> Colts
*Jets* @ Jaguars -------> Jets
Chargers @* Steelers* -------> Steelers
Eagles @ *Buccaneers* -------> Buccaneers
Dolphins @ *49ers* -------> 49ers
*Saints* @ Giants -------> Saints
Cardinals @ *Seahawks*------ Seahawks

Sunday Night:

Lions @ *Packers* -------> Packers  20-17

Monday Night:

*Texans* @ Patriots -------> Texans

----------


## Prodigy

Broncos @ Raiders -------> Broncos

Sunday:

Rams @ Bills -------> Bills
Ravens @ Redskins -------> Ravens
Chiefs @ Browns -------> Browns
Falcons @ Panthers -------> Falcons
Bears @ Vikings -------> Bears
Cowboys @ Bengals -------> Cowboys
Titans @ Colts -------> Colts
Jets @ Jaguars -------> Jets
Chargers @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Eagles @ Buccaneers -------> Buccaneers
Dolphins @ 49ers -------> 49ers
Saints @ Giants -------> Saints
Cardinals @ Seahawks------ Seahawks

Sunday Night:

Lions @ Packers -------> Packers 28 - 27

Monday Night:

Texans @ Patriots -------> Patriots

----------


## Chantellabella

Could this week have gotten any more painful?? I think the Saints should call in sick for the rest of the season.

----------


## Cam

*Standings
*
1. F1X3R: 138-70 ****
2. Cam1: 137-71 **
3. Whodey85: 136-72 ****
4. Eastwinds: 136-72 **
5. Alibaba: 135-73 *****
6. Xtraneous: 135-73 ***
7. Fonz: 131-77 *
7. Addictedtochaos: 131-77 *
9. Anonymid: 129-79 ****
10. Bobthebest: 128-80
11. Chantellabella: 120-88 *
12. Ufc: 108-73 *
13. The Patriot: 107-85
14. Buerhle: 82-50 *
15. MrQuiet76: 71-47 **
16. CWE: 68-50

Week 14 Results:

1. Addictedtochaos: 11-5
2. F1X3R: 9-7
2. Eastwinds: 9-7
2. Alibaba: 9-7
2. Anonymid: 9-7
6. Cam1: 8-8
6. Whodey85: 8-8
6. Fonz: 8-8
6. Bobthebest: 8-8
6. Xtraneous: 8-8
11. Chantellabella: 7-9
11. Ufc: 7-9
_____________

Thursday Night:

Bengals @ Eagles ------->

Sunday:

Broncos @ Ravens ------->
Redskins @ Browns ------->
Packers @ Bears ------->
Colts @ Texans ------->
Jaguars @ Dolphins ------->
Vikings @ Rams ------->
Buccaneers @ Saints ------->
Giants @ Falcons ------->
Seahawks @ Bills ------->
Panthers @ Chargers ------->
Lions @ Cardinals ------->
Steelers @ Cowboys ------->
Chiefs @ Raiders ------->

Sunday Night:

49ers @ Patriots ------->

Monday Night:

Jets @ Titans ------->

----------


## Chantellabella

Thanks Cam! I'll get next week posted and will send you my picks. Thanks!

----------


## Chantellabella

Thursday Night:

Bengals @ Eagles -------> Bengals

Sunday:

Broncos @ Ravens -------> Broncos
Redskins @ Browns -------> Redskins
Packers @ Bears -------> Packers
Colts @ Texans -------> Texans
Jaguars @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins
Vikings @ Rams -------> Rams
Buccaneers @ Saints -------> Saints
Giants @ Falcons -------> Falcons
Seahawks @ Bills -------> Seahawks
Panthers @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Lions @ Cardinals -------> Lions
Steelers @ Cowboys -------> Steelers
Chiefs @ Raiders -------> chiefs

Sunday Night:

49ers @ Patriots -------> Patriots  31-28

Monday Night:

Jets @ Titans -------> Jets

----------


## JesusChild

I was just going to say I wasn't going to be around for Thu as I am going away to my Uncle for Christmas (Do you mind if I join here) do I have to start a new or can you add my score from the other board over here? I think I may have missed the last pick em so you can leave me off I'll only be back on Tuesday or Wednesday.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I was just going to say I wasn't going to be around for Thu as I am going away to my Uncle for Christmas (Do you mind if I join here) do I have to start a new or can you add my score from the other board over here? I think I may have missed the last pick em so you can leave me off I'll only be back on Tuesday or Wednesday.




Well, hi!! Another NFL fan! I post my picks here and then I also pm them to Cam to post on the other forum. There's a few other people here like Anonymid who's in the contest and I'm sure he would be willing to post them for you also. Cam posts the results here and in the other place. In other words, he's merged the two so we can all still be involved. 

Welcome to the forum!!!

----------


## Cam

> I was just going to say I wasn't going to be around for Thu as I am going away to my Uncle for Christmas (Do you mind if I join here) do I have to start a new or can you add my score from the other board over here? I think I may have missed the last pick em so you can leave me off I'll only be back on Tuesday or Wednesday.



Yes, please do join in ;D

----------


## Chantellabella

Thanks Cam!

Week 16:

Saturday Night:

Falcons @ Lions -------> Falcons

Sunday:

Bills @ Dolphins ------->Bills
Raiders @ Panthers ------->Panthers
Bengals @ Steelers ------->Steelers
Saints @ Cowboys ------->Saints
Titans @ Packers ------->Packers
Vikings @ Texans ------->Texans
Colts @ Chiefs ------->Colts
Patriots @ Jaguars ------->Patriots
Chargers @ Jets ------->Jets
Redskins @ Eagles ------->Redskins
Rams @ Buccaneers ------->Rams
Browns @ Broncos ------->Broncos
Giants @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Bears @ Cardinals -------> Bears

Sunday Night:

49ers @ Seahawks ------->49ers 27-24

----------


## JesusChild

Falcons @ Lions -------> Falcons

Sunday:

Bills @ Dolphins ------->Bills
Raiders @ Panthers ------->Panthers
Bengals @ Steelers ------->Bengals
Saints @ Cowboys ------->Saints
Titans @ Packers ------->Packers
Vikings @ Texans ------->Texans
Colts @ Chiefs ------->Colts
Patriots @ Jaguars ------->Patriots
Chargers @ Jets ------->Chargers
Redskins @ Eagles ------->Redskins
Rams @ Buccaneers ------->Buccaneers 
Browns @ Broncos ------->Broncos
Giants @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Bears @ Cardinals -------> Bears

Sunday Night:

49ers @ Seahawks  Seahawks 19-16

----------


## Cam

*Standings
*
1. F1X3R: 160-80 *****
2. Eastwinds: 159-81 **
3. Cam1: 158-82 ***
4. Alibaba: 156-84 *****
5. Whodey85: 156-84 ****
6. Addictedtochaos: 154-86 **
7. Fonz: 151-89 *
8. Anonymid: 150-90 *****
9. Bobthebest: 146-94 *
10. Xtraneous: 144-80 ***
11. Chantellabella: 140-100 *
12. The Patriot: 131-83 **
12. Ufc: 131-83 **
14. Buerhle: 82-50 *
15. MrQuiet76: 71-47 **
16. CWE: 68-50

Week 17 Schedule:

Sunday:

Jets @ Bills ------->
Ravens @ Bengals ------->
Browns @ Steelers ------->
Panthers @ Saints ------->
Bears @ Lions ------->
Texans @ Colts ------->
Jaguars @ Titans ------->
Eagles @ Giants ------->
Buccaneers @ Falcons ------->
Chiefs @ Broncos ------->
Packers @ Vikings ------->
Dolphins @ Patriots ------->
Raiders @ Chargers ------->
Cardinals @ 49ers ------->
Rams @ Seahawks ------->

Sunday Night:

Cowboys @ Redskins ------->

----------


## Chantellabella

Coming down to the wire!!! 

Cam, thanks for compiling the scores ever week! I really appreciate it!

----------


## Chantellabella

Week 17 Schedule:

Sunday:

Jets @ Bills -------> Bills
Ravens @ Bengals -------> Ravens
Browns @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Panthers @ Saints -------> Saints
Bears @ Lions -------> Bears
Texans @ Colts -------> Texans
Jaguars @ Titans -------> Titans
Eagles @ Giants -------> Giants
Buccaneers @ Falcons -------> Falcons
Chiefs @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Packers @ Vikings -------> Packers
Dolphins @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Raiders @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Cardinals @ 49ers -------> 49ers
Rams @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks

Sunday Night:

Cowboys @ Redskins -------> Redskins  17-42

----------


## Prodigy

Sunday:

Jets @ Bills -------> Jets
Ravens @ Bengals -------> Ravens
Browns @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Panthers @ Saints -------> Saints
Bears @ Lions -------> Bears
Texans @ Colts -------> Texans
Jaguars @ Titans -------> Titans
Eagles @ Giants -------> Giants
Buccaneers @ Falcons -------> Bucs
Chiefs @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Packers @ Vikings -------> Packers
Dolphins @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Raiders @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Cardinals @ 49ers -------> 49ers
Rams @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks

Sunday Night:

Cowboys @ Redskins -------> Redskins

----------


## Cam

Congrats F1X3R!!

Standings

1. F1X3R: 172-84 *****
2. Eastwinds: 170-86 **
3. Alibaba: 169-87 ******
4. Whodey85: 169-87 *****
5. Cam1: 168-88 ***
6. Addictedtochaos: 167-89 ***
7. Anonymid: 163-93 ******
8. Fonz: 163-93 *
9. Bobthebest: 159-97 **
10. Xtraneous: 155-85 ***
11. Chantellabella: 151-105 *
12. The Patriot: 131-83 **
12. Ufc: 131-83 **
14. Buerhle: 82-50 *
15. MrQuiet76: 71-47 **
16. CWE: 68-50

Will look forward to doing it again next year, hopefully with even more people. Also, created a playoff version for those interested.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Congrats F1X3R!!
> 
> Standings
> 
> 1. F1X3R: 172-84 *****
> 2. Eastwinds: 170-86 **
> 3. Alibaba: 169-87 ******
> 4. Whodey85: 169-87 *****
> 5. Cam1: 168-88 ***
> ...



Congratulations FIXR!! I'm definitely interested in the playoff version. Will you be posting it here? My 80 year old informants aren't ready to give up the game.

Thanks Cam for all your hard work with compiling the scores. You did a great job and you gave 2 shut in ladies something to look forward to every week. That was awesome!!

----------

